# Mon Ipod Classic n'apparait pas dans Itunes.



## andromede21 (10 Février 2010)

Après avoir formaté mon Ipod avec un PC pour pouvoir y inscrire des fichiers, je me retrouve donc avec un Ipod sans musique. Je le branche alors sur mon MAC pour le synchroniser avec ma base de donné Itunes. Seulement le périphérique n'apparait pas sur l'interface... Impossible donc parvenir à la synchronisation. 
Merci de m'aider à résoudre ce problème.


----------

